# Looking for a new folder, probably a Benchmade - Need Help



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I got sick again, now it's knives and not only lights, thanks CPF! (the credit card company sure is happier).

So I need a new folding knife, preferably made in USA. I'm looking for either a Full sized Griptilian or the Mini-Griptilian, plain edge or semi-serrated? Is this a quality knife or should I get another Spidie? 

Someone here mentioned that 154CM was a "cheap" steel, but then again, Benchmade is known for having very good steel temper and hardness in any type of steel.

Can I sharp Benchmade knives using the Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker?

Also, what's your experience with curved and fully serrated blades such as on the Spyderco Civilian, Tasman Salt and Harpy? Any thoughts on the Stainless Steel Harpy VG10?

Thanks in advance!:thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 5, 2007)

the mini grip is awesome, its the only knife that has managed to knock my Strider SnG out of my pocket. who ever said that 154cm was cheap steel is a idiot, its very good and the first choice for alot of high end knife makers.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe (Oct 5, 2007)

The Griptilian in 154CM is an awesome knife, but you can get one in s30v if you want, it's the RSK-1 "Ritter" version.

https://www.aeromedix.com/product-e..._id/1080/nm/Doug_Ritter_RSK_Mk1_Folding_Knife


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 6, 2007)

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> The Griptilian in 154CM is an awesome knife, but you can get one in s30v if you want, it's the RSK-1 "Ritter" version.
> 
> https://www.aeromedix.com/product-e..._id/1080/nm/Doug_Ritter_RSK_Mk1_Folding_Knife


I'm fine with the 154CM as long as it has decent hardness. S30V would up the price a tad much for me.

How's the factory sharpness on the Griptilian? Any thoughts on the plain edge VS combo edge? I use my knives mostly for camping chores, but they are occasionally doing kitchen job.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 6, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> the mini grip is awesome, its the only knife that has managed to knock my Strider SnG out of my pocket. who ever said that 154cm was cheap steel is a idiot, its very good and the first choice for alot of high end knife makers.


Thanks for your input. I have no experience with Striders but they sure seem to be high-end knives.


----------



## greenstuffs (Oct 6, 2007)

I always wanted to try one i will see. Unless i find one real cheap i still have hard time putting off with his lies. 



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Thanks for your input. I have no experience with Striders but they sure seem to be high-end knives.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Oct 6, 2007)

Striders are without a doubt the best knives I have, for my main uses.

I have 3 and want a few more.

I have, and have had alot Custom knives and other production knives (Spidies, Kershaw, Microtech, Benchmade, Emerson, Sebbies....to name a few and while thay all make a good folder, Striders IMHO are in a different class) 

I used to be in a club where we met up, and have had 1000's of different models go through my hands.

I personally coulden't care less about "the Lies". Strider make a quality product. (The only Company I wil not buy from again is Microtech, one of the better makers, But that is for my own personal reasons.)

I just want a good hard knife, that can cut, and then take stupid abuse, as I dont use them as I should. I have alot of thin knives, or thin compared to Striders, for sliceing and cutting up sort stuff.

I also want good support if it goes wrong.

Striders policy is not to send out replacement parts. You have to send them in, and they repair them for you.

When I broke my PT clip ( It was my own fault) I was trying to bend it with large pliers in a vice, and I broke the tail off, as I wanted to move the clip up the face a little, Pointless, but I like to fiddle.

I emailed Mick personally, and he shipped me out a new clip, for free, realy quick & was sorry that I broke it, he gave me tips on modding and working with ti.

Now thats service. the only service I have had that has been flawless through out, and I have had contact with all the companies I mentioned, and they all let me down one one or more occasions, only sometimes making things right. You results may vary.

I realise I sound like a fanboy, so I guess I am, In a way, But they are the only company that havent let me down.

I think the thing that sells it for me is the Choil on the striders, I cant realy get on with knives without them now, Even Spydercos have choils, but not as big and nice, it makes the handle and the blade one.

I have all but lost my interest in knive collecting, and knife forums/ clubs; sold of most of my surplus stuff, keeping a few that were made for me, and ones I spent time making, But I always have a Strider of sorts on my person.

OK I think I probably kicked the hell out of that one...

The Ritter grips are good BTW, as are the Griptilians, as are spidies kersherws, alot of knife for your money. I realy rate Spyderco as one of the best as they are function over form, and may not look all that nice, but they do perform all round very well, and theer CEO, Sal Glesser, is a cool dude; Certanly a bit more bang for the buck. Sebbies have the best pocket clip design IMO though. You cant fault them for that. Even Microtech bought clips from CR for a while, and they have the abiltity to make all their own stuff.

The civilian is meant for self defence, and has a clause written in the warrantee for the tip if broken its not their fault, It was as I say designed for SD and the tips for peircing, and not for heavy cutting wood etc. VG10 is good.

The Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker is one of the most popular and best sharpners out there, but takes practice, and is hard to do in the begining, untill you understand what you are doing, I've noiced that you are choosing high end steels, that are harder to sharpen. It may be worth considering some 440C blades or good old carbon steel to learn how to sharpen realy well before you try 154CM or VG10 & S30v, as they will drive you nuts if you jump in at the deep end, 

Personaly there is not much in it with all the performance steels, a sharp cheap steel will cut loads better that a blunt or improperly sharpened wired edged Uber steel.

Knives are so different depending on what you want to cut, its like LED and hotwire. what do YOU want to illuminate, and how long for?

I'm a strider and Hotwire guy, all the way, although I also have a simple and cheap douk douk, and DX cree RCR123 in my pocket aswell, as they all have their place and uses.

I think the best for you will be an all round knife like a 440C Griptilian or the Mini-Griptilian. Serrated or not is your choice, the sharpmaker sharpens both, but If I were you I'd get the plain edge, and use the brown stones on the back edge area of the blade If you undestand what I mean to have good effects.
If you are cutting rope day in day out get serrated, if not plain edge.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 6, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> I always wanted to try one i will see. Unless i find one real cheap i still have hard time putting off with his lies.


 
Me too. I was heartbroken to learn what he lied about. Lies about military valor to promote his business.

Recently, I was taken out to sea by the US Navy to one of our carriers for a special project they asked me to do. While aboard the ship, I spoke to many nice people serving the country, and I thought of Strider and his stories of his Spec-Ops missions...very sad.

I am proud of our Navy, our magnificent war ships, and all the people aboard who help keep America safe.

Forget buying a Strider.


----------



## Spalding (Oct 6, 2007)

Redled,

For the love of God please leave the Strider (Burger) believers alone!! Mick is all they've got. Imagine pretending to be _hardcore_ and liking _hard use_! Whatever that is!

These days they're aren't many heroes for folks to believe in - let them make one up.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Oct 6, 2007)

Dont get the Mini grip, get the full sized one and you wont regret it. I think the full sized grip is the absolute perfect size. I have had mine for over two years now. I just sent it to benchmade to get sharpend, so I am forced to carry my native. I like the D2 steel of my grip better than my 154cm on my 9050. I have herd a lot of people say that 154 replaced the ATS34, but I think the ATS34 is a much better steel. maybe I just got a flaw in my 9050, but it seems to chip in the edge bends very easily. I have had my nimravus cub for about six(6) years now and it and the grip are the best knives I have ever owned.

I f I were you, check and see if you like the mini grip or the full sized grip, then search long and hard till you find one with D2 steel, but that is just my.02


----------



## 9volt (Oct 6, 2007)

The Grip is a great choice, I personally prefer the Mini with a plain edge. The only knife I've wanted since I got my Mini is a Ritter.


----------



## greenstuffs (Oct 6, 2007)

As far as I know, ATS-34 and 154CM are virtually identical...ATS-34 is made by Hitachi in Japan and 154CM is made by Crucible Metal.



benchmade_boy said:


> Dont get the Mini grip, get the full sized one and you wont regret it. I think the full sized grip is the absolute perfect size. I have had mine for over two years now. I just sent it to benchmade to get sharpend, so I am forced to carry my native. I like the D2 steel of my grip better than my 154cm on my 9050. I have herd a lot of people say that 154 replaced the ATS34, but I think the ATS34 is a much better steel. maybe I just got a flaw in my 9050, but it seems to chip in the edge bends very easily. I have had my nimravus cub for about six(6) years now and it and the grip are the best knives I have ever owned.
> 
> I f I were you, check and see if you like the mini grip or the full sized grip, then search long and hard till you find one with D2 steel, but that is just my.02


----------



## guyg (Oct 6, 2007)

The Grip is an excellant choice!! I like the Axis Lock. I have a Mini with 440c and the newer Grip with hollow ground blade.


----------



## NeonLights (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had a model 555 Mini-Grip for 3-4 years, it was the original style (now discontinued) with the 440C steel before they switched to 154CM. Great little knife I was using it this evening when helping a friend rip up all the carpet in a 2000 square foot house. A couple of other guys had utility knives to cut the carpet into strips for easier disposal, I had my Mini-Grip. The Benchmade cut better than most of the utility knives in use. I've used a Spyderco Sharpmaker on it a few times with good results. I plan to get a full sized Griptillian next year, probably the 550HG.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 6, 2007)

Im so sorry i ever mentioned strider in my orig post. this has become one big "lets flame mick thread" 

the edge on the mini grip is razor sharp from the factory, and i have managed to keep it that way since purchase using a spydie sharpmaker.


----------



## Paul5M (Oct 7, 2007)

Forget about one size fits all. Pick the one that is appropriate for the job.
I love all of my Grips:






Me?
Mini Grip => Weekday
Large Grip => Weekend
Fixed Grip + mini Grip and/or LM Wave => backpacking


----------



## carrot (Oct 7, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the BM 530 over the 556 Mini Grip. It is thinner, lighter, and uses a customized AXIS lock that looks more elegant and is still relatively easy to use. The handle is longer and more comfortable to me and the thinner blade makes it more useful for my needs.


----------



## Ignoramus (Oct 7, 2007)

Axis locks are really fun. The Grips are a great deal, probably one of the best deals in that price range, along with some Spydercos and Kershaws. If you're considering any Spydies with VG-10, you may want to know that any VG-10 bladed models are made in Japan and so are the Salt series. You mentioned that you prefer them to be made in the US. I like the Grips, but I'm definitely more of a Sypder-Man.


----------



## dano (Oct 9, 2007)

All the Griptillians are great knives.

I wouldn't worry about steel type. During day to day usage, you won't be able to tell the difference. It's more about marketing hype than anything else.

-dan


----------



## Bkultra (Oct 9, 2007)

dano said:


> I wouldn't worry about steel type. During day to day usage, you won't be able to tell the difference. It's more about marketing hype than anything else.
> -dan



Now I do agree that *most* users wont be able to tell the difference in steels with similar characteristics. But to call it "marketing hype" is going a bit far, don't get me wrong I see the point you are trying to make.

The Steel is an important factor, it should match the job you wish to do with the blade. Now a lot of people do tend to over focus on the steel type. There are many things to focus on: Grind, blade shape, steel, handle shape and material, over all size, etc. Lets not call it "marketing hype" just because steel type is the one most over emphasize and the other factors often get over looked.


----------



## rroossinck (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to make things more complicated, Cabela's has a run of Griptilians (Minis too) in D2 tool steel for about $20 more.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 9, 2007)

rroossinck said:


> Just to make things more complicated, Cabela's has a run of Griptilians (Minis too) in D2 tool steel for about $20 more.


 
I just got a D2 grip today in a trade...Mine had the black coated blade and a OD green handle, this knife is sweet!!!!!! Too bad it won't see as much action now that I own a sebenza...but I will certainly still find uses for it, the D2 blade was up there in the top 5 sharpest knives out of the box I ever owned...this one came from cabellas I believe...Im not sure if they are the only store that has the run of D2 grips? In any event its a great knife, and I think the D2 is worth the extra $20...and definatly if your a person who lacks sharpening skills, or a way of sharpening your knives, the D2 will save you a few bucks to get it sharpened...I have owned D2 knives before and dare I say I like its perfromance better than S30v? 

well its close anyway...D2 is not as good for heavier use over S30V, but then again I don't use my knives for really tough cutting jobs...and I have had no problems with S30V either, but for some reason I keep reading about the edges chipping from it being too hard and therfore a bit brittle? Agaian I guess this is when you really start using your blades hard...No problems here though, with any steel actually...For me its all about how often I want to sharpen my knives...lol, thats what keeps me from buying or trading certain blade steels...

To tell the truth you can't go wrogn with ANY of the knives mentioned in thsi thread, buy the one that you like the most, and can afford, its that easy!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 10, 2007)

The BM 530 and 556 look great. About the D2 steel, I'd much rather have the 154CM than the D2. D2 is not even stainless. I'd get the 154CM even if it were $20 more.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 10, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> The BM 530 and 556 look great. About the D2 steel, I'd much rather have the 154CM than the D2. D2 is not even stainless. I'd get the 154CM even if it were $20 more.


 
Personal taste is all, but the data proves that D2 has better edge retention than 154cm...its not stainless, no, but in most cases D2 knives have a coated blade for protection, plus most carbon blades perfrom VERY well, just takes a tiny bit of care to keep them nice...

But whats good for one person may not be good for another, so to each his own...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 10, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> But whats good for one person may not be good for another, so to each his own...


I agree. There is no steel that will be perfect for everyone. Personally, I like stainless steel.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 10, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> I agree. There is no steel that will be perfect for everyone. Personally, I like stainless steel.


 
Yeah...Stainless for the most part is easier to maintain...So its popular for a reason, and it has been stated already that 154cm is a great steel! Its probabaly the most used steel in production folders these days and for good reason!


----------



## IronGimp (Oct 11, 2007)

Being a Benchmade knut, I'd suggest any Blue Class Bencmade and the Axis-lock (IMO) can't be beat.
Besides hair-popping sharp out of the box, their LifeSharp warranty is 1st class.

Steel?
everyone pretty much has the same conclusion, however with that said, I like a sharp knife and find ATS34 easier to sharpen and a occasional strop keep's them sharp.

Now for a real workhorse, the 615 Mini Rukus is TnA!
Great feel n the hand, rides low in the pocket and is S30V.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 11, 2007)

Its funny you know...I am a huge knife nut and I long for todays super steels..S30V, D2, VG-10, etc...But I don't use ym knives often enough for it to matter much...I have just as much ease cutting with knives that have Aus-8, 440C, and 1095 carbon...I live in a suburban neighborhood, and most of my knives chores are not mandatory, but rather by choice in most cases...IF I lived on a farm I mught be more pciky with what I get and use, but its nice to be able to use whatever I have on hand and not worry about it...Not to mention that I carry a sharpmaker in my bail out bag which I always have on me, so even the older knives get touched up after use, no matter where I am!


----------



## loonybin (Oct 30, 2007)

Yet another plug for the mini-Griptilian. It has almost replaced my mini-AFCK (lefty version) as my edc knife:










I polished the clip and the screws using my Dremel and the polishing wheel with some polishing compound. I managed to do the screws without disassembling the knife, so my warranty is still intact.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2007)

loonybin said:


> I managed to do the screws without disassembling the knife, so my warranty is still intact.



just so you know, your warranty is intact so long as you send it in and its in one piece, they cant tell if its been taken apart or not. mine looks completely stock unless you take a good look at it and know alot about benchmades and then you realize that the model doesnt exist.


----------



## Dantor (Nov 17, 2007)

+1 for the Grip! Now I have read many posts about some not like the feel of the material of the scales/handle. Some say it feels "cheap" and I have to admit the first few seconds I handled it, I agreed; BUT-you get over it real quick (most do). 

Like the name suggests it stays nice n secure in your hand, the overall shape, design, and axis lock really make it a sweet blade. Sure they could have used more expensive materials in the scales but look at the price of it and compare it to similar knives. 

They did a great job IMO and it's one of my all time favorite users...

Ohh and I use my sharpmaker all the time on it and it works great, the recurve is not a big deal.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 19, 2007)

hey dantor, which griptilian has a recurve? ive never seen one with one.


----------



## Dantor (Nov 19, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> hey dantor, which griptilian has a recurve? ive never seen one with one.



sorry mossyoak, I was talking about the 710! which is still easy but the non-recurve grip is even easier, my bad!


----------

